# Cat photos that changed life in a small town



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Chien Pei-ling, a housewife who lives in a small town, took lots of cats photos and shared them on Flickr. These pictures had attracted many cat-lovers on internet; even pushed the local to work on helping homeless cats. These photos also became one of the most cherish memories of the town residents. 

http://uk.screen.yahoo.com/video/pl...er-campaigning-body-positivity-105804392.html


----------



## littleowl (Apr 2, 2014)

Some thing wrong here.
All I got was a 25 stone woman dancing.


----------



## Michael. (Apr 2, 2014)

*I wonder if this was the video?
*
.
Chien Pei-ling, a housewife 
who lives in a small town, took lots of cats photos. 


http://tinyurl.com/pf7rccq

.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

littleowl said:


> Some thing wrong here.
> All I got was a 25 stone woman dancing.



Fat Cat.


----------



## Ina (Apr 2, 2014)

TG, maybe because it the tail end of April Fools. You know, " it's not over til the fat lady sings". She seemed to be having fun!!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> TG, maybe because it the tail end of April Fools. You know, " it's not over til the fat lady sings".



But of course!


----------

